# Algae on Hairgrass



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

This may sound pretty general, but get good CO2 (even DIY helps), keep your lights and ferts in check, and possibly dose with Seachem Flourish Excel to help prevent the algae from coming back...

... but to remove it manually, try a comb. Remove as much as you can by hand, then take preventative measures.


----------



## cavemanf16 (Jul 5, 2007)

*yep*



JenThePlantGeek said:


> This may sound pretty general, but get good CO2 (even DIY helps), keep your lights and ferts in check, and possibly dose with Seachem Flourish Excel to help prevent the algae from coming back...
> 
> ... but to remove it manually, try a comb. Remove as much as you can by hand, then take preventative measures.


All good advice, Jen. I don't have hair grass, but I do have lots of hair algae, and the Excel dosing has really helped with the uptake of CO2 by my plants in my tank, probably because my plants were a bit iron deficient before. My stronger growing plants are finally starting to out-compete my algae.

BTW, I've been using DIY CO2 ever since I setup my 46G tank 6 months ago, and I was never able to get my cheap CO2 "meter" to register a "happy" level of CO2 until recently when I started adding Excel and the plants started taking off in a big way. During all that time, I had MAJOR algae as well. My algae isn't eliminated yet, but I have seen it start to slowly begin retreating over the last few days.


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys, i'll try the comb technique... Should I use the "EXCEL" with my fertilizer "Sera Florena" or in place of? Thats another question, my local dealer recommended "Sera Florena" as an all purpose fert. Ever heard of it? Its made in Germany.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If you have BBA on your hairgrass EXCEL will work great!

Turn your filter off for 20 min and spot treat with the syringe that comes with EXCEL and itll be gone in a few days...


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed instructions, I learn something new everyday. I was ready to chop the top 6" off my hairgrass to remove the algae.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

I find that keeping the grass clean has been working for me. I have a nice carpet covering the majority of my 20g tank, and i vacume very heavily during my weekly water change and the grass just seems to love it. I find if i do a quick vacume one week the accumilated material in the dense grass will cause algae issues and just general unsightlyness.


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

oops, I forgot to mention I have the problem on my "Giant Hairgrass, though I'm sure the treatment and care methods are about the same. The plant in question is about 18" high.


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

I did some research on "Seachem Flourish Excel" it seems its not advertised as a direct algae cure, more like a happy side effect.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

for liability reasons i believe they cannot advertise as an algaecide, however, like you said...its a "happy by-product". its also a supplement for CO2...so it really is a well rounded fert. Costly...but worth every penny.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeasty Boy said:


> I did some research on "Seachem Flourish Excel" it seems its not advertised as a direct algae cure, more like a happy side effect.





> Seachem realizes that Excel has algaecidal properties, but because of all the laws and regulations involved--they do not and have no intention of advertising, listing, selling it as an algaecide. Its pure politics. Its a Great algaecide in many situations



.........roud:


----------

